# Craftsman Recoil Spring HELP!!!!!!!



## oldbill (Jun 6, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the best, less frustrating, less teeth grinding(cursing) way to rewind and put back together the recoil spring assembly on a Craftsman 25cc model 358.745501. What does the spring hook to and how do you hold all that tension. Everytime I get it almost wound up I get the 'jack n the box' with the spring. Any help greatly appreciated except by my analyst.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here is how I do it. You first have to look in the housing that holds the spring and you will see a "notch" that hold the hook part of the spring. The hook can only go in one way so when you wind the spring into the metal shield you have to make sure the hook is pointing in the correct direction.

Now, take the hook part of the spring and place it in the slot on the outside of the metal shield. You should now be able to work the spring around inside the metal shield. The first couple coils can be a slight pain since the hook will want to pop out of the slot in the metal shield but once you get past the first couple of coils it goes real easy.

Maybe I can come up with a few pictures next week to better explain it.


----------



## oldbill (Jun 6, 2005)

The hook will not stay in the slot. Do you tape it or how do you hold it in? Also the spring jumps out of the shield while trying it wind it in...guess it takes lots of practice and patience. The pics would help a great deal I really appreciate your help Hank.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You just hold it in when winding. It takes a little practice but really isn't that hard to do.


----------

